# best wrench in Seattle?



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

I have been having very inconsistent service from my current shop and I just don't trust their work any longer. Anyone have a shop they really like? I ran into a guy that runs a small shop on Roosevelt, can't remember the name, and given that they do good work that would seem like the best situation ... small shop, same guy works on the bike, easy to connect with, etc

I would prefer that model over a big shop where you drop off your bike and have no idea of the knowledge of the person working on your ride. Eastside or Seattle no worries

bike: Cervelo R3, Shimano

thanks for any recommendations, if you have any experience with the shop/person that you can offer that would be ideal

Travis


----------



## Seapig (Jun 19, 2003)

The shop on Roosevelt is Perfect Wheels I'd guess, in about the 6800 block. Ti Cycles has a great mechanic as well- guy's name is Pete.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Mike at Velo Bike Shop on Capitol Hill.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

On the eastside there's Preston Bicycle Repair (in Preston, just east of Issaquah). It's a one-man backyard repair shop, but Bolton's got all the tools and he does good work at cheaper prices than most shops.


----------



## Birds (Sep 7, 2006)

Lupe at Center Cycle in Renton, (kitty-corner from IKEA). I've had terrific service and spot on advice from him. I believe he has been wrenching for 15+ years.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks all, appreciate the direction!


----------

